# Ping glide VS vokey SM6



## bamse (Mar 30, 2016)

good day,
wich wedge is the better one?
Ping glide or the Vokey SM6?

wanna buy a new set of wedges

but my irons are ping G

regards Pieter


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 30, 2016)

The better one is the one that you like the best, feels the best to you and you get the better results from. Nobody sitting behind a keyboard and screen can give you a definitive answer


----------



## andyp774 (Mar 30, 2016)

bamse said:



			good day,
wich wedge is the better one?
Ping glide or the Vokey SM6?

wanna buy a new set of wedges

but my irons are ping G

regards Pieter
		
Click to expand...

I use the glide wedges and love them. They run really nicely alongside my ie1s I got fitted for in January. The new wedge grip on them is superb an extra 1.5" longer meaning an easier gripping down of the shaft. 

I'd stick with the glide in all honesty.


----------



## bamse (Mar 31, 2016)

i think i will go for the Ping 
i tested them on the course

the Vokey i tested on the flightscope and astro turf so don't had a good feel for it


----------



## andyp774 (Mar 31, 2016)

bamse said:



			i think i will go for the Ping 
i tested them on the course

the Vokey i tested on the flightscope and astro turf so don't had a good feel for it
		
Click to expand...

Good decision they're great wedges.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Mar 31, 2016)

Not tried the Pings but them new Vokeyâ€™s look absolutely spectacular. The black finish and the new silver one are the sexiest clubs I have seen. Trying to move the CG makes a lot of sense too and makes the clubs look unique for different lofts.
Performance is pretty much the same as the SM5 - Only very slight differences.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 31, 2016)

I went for a fitting for SM6's a couple of weeks ago, and the change in CG appears to have worked.

I was hitting the Vokey 50Â° 5yds further than my Mizzy 50Â°. 54Â° about the same.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 31, 2016)

Considered the Callaway MD3's? Absolutely love my 58.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 31, 2016)

bamse said:



			good day,
wich wedge is the better one?
Ping glide or the Vokey SM6?

wanna buy a new set of wedges

but my irons are ping G

regards Pieter
		
Click to expand...

Interesting question. I've the older Gorge wedges which I love and thinking of getting a bag update at Ping HQ in June including wedges. However I like the Vokey's and theres far more choice in terms of grind, loft etc.


----------

